# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Autumn Apple Cake

## Miss_Sweet

Ingredients


3 eggs , 3/4 cup vegetable oil , 2 teaspoons vanilla extract , 2 1/4 cups flour , 1 1/2 cups sugar , 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon , 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg , 3/4 teaspoon baking soda , 3/4 teaspoon baking powder , 1/2 teaspoon salt , 3 cups apples, peeled -- cored & diced , 1 1/2 cups walnuts -- chopped 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Method


1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. In large bowl of electric mixer, beat eggs, oil, and vanilla until well combined. , 2. Combine flour, sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, baking soda, baking powder, and salt, stirring to combine thoroughly. Add to egg mixture and stir to blend. Stir in apples and nuts. , 3. Spoon batter into a greased 9- by 13-inch baking pan, or a 10-inch fluted or plain tube pan. , 4. Bake until a skewer inserted in center comes out clean (30 to 40 minutes, or 40 to 50 minutes if using a tube pan). Cool 30 minutes in pan on rack before cutting. , * Timesaver Tip: Batter can be made ahead and frozen before baking. Line a 9- by 13-inch pan with heavy-duty foil and add batter. Freeze, uncovered, until frozen solid. Remove from pan; wrap tightly. For tube pan, spoon batter into unlined greased pan, wrap pan tightly with heavy-duty aluminum foil, and freeze. Label and date package. Freeze at 0 degrees F up to 4 weeks. To bake, peel off foil; put batter in greased pan. Bake in preheated 375 degrees F ove 


Maine eik dafa banaea tha par jall gaya  :Frown:  leiken dosri baar bohat maze ka bana tha :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

yummy!!

aray aisa tu hota hi hai na, jab 1st time try karoo kuch cheez, tu ulta seedha hi banta hai.. per see, next time tu app se acha ban gaya tha na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Jiii  :Big Grin:  u r right  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Hmmm..YUM YUM YUMMY!

----------


## S0nu

yummmmmmmm

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh how sweeeet mouse :blush:

----------


## Endurer

thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nemo problemo :wink:

----------


## S0nu

> oooh how sweeeet mouse :blush:


Oooooooo thanxx lekin sirf mouse :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan mouse hi to kaha tha :duno;

----------


## S0nu

> haan mouse hi to kaha tha :duno;


forget it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OK... :whistle;

----------

